

Rising TV Fees Mean All Viewers Pay to Keep Sports Fans Happy - whyenot
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/26/business/media/all-viewers-pay-to-keep-tv-sports-fans-happy.html

======
csense
> The only short-term fix, he said, was government intervention.

Why do people have a knee-jerk reaction of turning to the government to fix
everything that they see as being wrong?

Cable is a purely private enterprise. If it was a monopoly, then government
intervention might be warranted. But there are plenty of alternatives to cable
TV: Over-the-air broadcasts, satellite, Youtube, Hulu, Netflix...

If customers are unhappy with the situation, they can quit, ask the cable
company to change, or start their own cable network with better pricing.

